# Pet carriers for a bicycle



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Does anyone use a pet carrier made for a bicycle. It would have to be something very safe and secure and sturdy on the bottom (Pipper weighs 10 pounds) and something that didn't shift around to throw my bike off balance. It would have to be sold here in Canada. I love going for bike rides but haven't done any biking this spring because I would feel bad leaving Pipper at home.


----------



## StevieB (Feb 2, 2012)

Oooh, yes - we got the Snoozer Sporty bike basket. My boy is 11+ lbs so yours should fit just fine. It's totally fun! You'll need a harness to buckle him in.


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Hi Kathy, i'm not sure they ship to Canada, but this is a really nice basket and you have the option to purchase the canopy or the cage to keep her contained. If they don't ship to Canada at least your have some sort of idea. Solvit Wicker Bike Basket & Safety Cage


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

Thanks guys, I'm going to try to find one of these


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

GW Little has a few listed. This one looks nice:

Dog Bike Basket Buddy by Snoozer


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

pammy4501 said:


> GW Little has a few listed. This one looks nice:
> 
> Dog Bike Basket Buddy by Snoozer




That basket is really cute!


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have a basket for my bike. But I'm gonna be of little to no help because I bought this when Archie was a puppy and now he's 8 years old . But I did order it on line and it was pretty expensive....if I remember correctly, I think it was around $60 - and that was a while ago.

















But I still use it and like it :thumbsup:

This is a picture of Ava in the basket, I rarely take her out in it because she's so little (3 lbs in this pic) and she could squeeze through the cage on top, but all my other dogs are fine in it. :aktion033:


----------

